# Greetings!



## Shevsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm relatively new to the HPPD+DP/DR community which was precipitated by a bad LSD trip approximately two and a half months ago. I've been doing extensive, almost obsessive research on how to manage this shit. and have finally got Clonazepam and Keppra prescribed which has helped immensely to ameliorate the visual abberations and DP/DR symptoms. My main qualm now is lack of publication on how dopamine agonists can assist with the depth perception, color, contrast and other dopaminergic visual issues I've been experiencing. I have a neurologist appointment pretty soon, and I need some concrete publication to persuade the guy to prescribe me a dopamine agonist, (preferably Sinemet). Also, any other medications/supplements that have assisted other sufferers would be greatly appreciated. I've been creeping the forums, but there's so many options! Thanks in advance guys, and let's eradicate (or at least manage) this dreaded affliction!

-Zach


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Shevsky said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm relatively new to the HPPD+DP/DR community which was precipitated by a bad LSD trip approximately two and a half months ago. I've been doing extensive, almost obsessive research on how to manage this shit. and have finally got Clonazepam and Keppra prescribed which has helped immensely to ameliorate the visual abberations and DP/DR symptoms. My main qualm now is lack of publication on how dopamine agonists can assist with the depth perception, color, contrast and other dopaminergic visual issues I've been experiencing. I have a neurologist appointment pretty soon, and I need some concrete publication to persuade the guy to prescribe me a dopamine agonist, (preferably Sinemet). Also, any other medications/supplements that have assisted other sufferers would be greatly appreciated. I've been creeping the forums, but there's so many options! Thanks in advance guys, and let's eradicate (or at least manage) this dreaded affliction!
> 
> -Zach


Welcome to the forum.

First, the 'nag' &#8230; make sure you don't use recreation drugs anymore, eat healthy, sleep well, exercise and have fun with friends &#8230; end-of-nag

Next, would you please list all the symptoms, even those not visual. This may provide clues as to how to cue the doctors in.

Doctors look at symptoms to make diagnosis. They like lab tests but these rarely show anything with this kind of problem. As you figure your problem is from LSD, the malfunction will be diffuse thus undetectable by these tests.

There is a huge gap between medical practise and medical research with about 20 years between them. You need a doctor willing to bridge the gap. DP, DR and HPPD do not have established treatment protocols. Some pointers here are,

Try to find a neurologist involved in research. They are more ambitious, more informed, and more able to think-outside-the-box and try things.

A neurologist familiar with treating brain injuries is often helpful - whether you wish to view your problem as an injury or not. Brain injuries are commonly treated with anti-seizure meds, which is what Klonopin and Keppra are. Some are also treated with dopamine agonists - Requip being commonly used.

Research the cognitive problems of advanced Parkinson's disease. This is the primary use for carbidopa/levodopa (Sinemet). PD is mainly about movement control, but visual problems involving contrast are part of it. Most into is about movement, so you have to dig.

Getting a diagnosis that 'permits' use of Sinemet is something to discuss - even as a trial. Sinemet is also used for Parkinsonism (or Parkinson syndrome) which is just a word for symptoms like PD without having PD. It means damage to dopamine pathways. Again, this is most commonly motor symptoms (which you probably do not have). PD is a type of encephalopathy (a fancy work for brain injury)

There may be other reasons a doctor might prescribe a dopamine agonist. RLS is a big one - usually treated with Requip but some docs will try Sinemet. For depression, doctors might be willing to prescribe Wellbutrin. This is helpful but usually can only be tolerated is small doses. View this as last but most possible to get, and worth trying.

Be careful not to sabotage your visit by falling apart. Many will knee-jerk response and prescribe an SSRI or mood stabilizer. Also, do not refer to your visual problems as hallucinatory, as this might lead to being prescribed anti-psychotics (anti-dopamine), which is not your stated goal. Use words such as 'illusionary'.

*My main qualm now is lack of publication on how dopamine agonists can assist with the depth perception, color, contrast and other dopaminergic visual issues I've been experiencing*

As for research, the best info is in medical books found in hospital or university libraries. They are NOT on the internet except for purchase and are often about $300 a piece so are beyond what most of us can get. Sometimes you can go into these libraries. They are very heavy reading, but if you persist, you can get a lot of info.

About 50% of HPPD people respond favorably to dopamine agonists. The best candidates are those with the very problems you mention: contrast and depth perception. Also visual acuity - especially if you have foggy/fuzzy eyesight now.

I've tried 5 different DA agonists and all are helpful. While Sinemet is the best. Wellbutrin SR is about as good (just can't take much).

Recently posted a little here http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/29161-going-blind
And in the past more is here http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/22388-tracerstrailsghosting-getting-bad-at-times

Google stuff like "visual processing dopamine" and you'll find a lot of info. Many are pay-for articles but you get good info just from the abstracts.

Hope this is helpful&#8230;


----------



## Shevsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Visual said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> First, the 'nag' &#8230; make sure you don't use recreation drugs anymore, eat healthy, sleep well, exercise and have fun with friends &#8230; end-of-nag
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I'll definitely do my research!

*Next, would you please list all the symptoms, even those not visual. This may provide clues as to how to cue the doctors in.*

Primarily, I experience moderate visual snow in dark environments, small ripples and dark shapes that pass along my entire visual field, micropsia, slight visual lag, auras around objects, especially in light environments, somatosensory issues, squiggly, wormlike lines that descend in a parallel fashion down my visual field, expanding and contracting of some objects (i.e. a toilet paper roll, almost like a breathing effect), minor starbursts around lights and other illumination sources, anxiety, DP attacks, panic attacks, heightened auditory perception, especially in crowded places: I can literally hear everything in a supermarket, and tinnitus.


----------

